# Reading a SQLite3 database using PHP running on IIS



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi,

I have been attempting to read SQLite3 database file without much success using PHP.
I have loaded the following extensions through php.ini:

```
extension=php_pdo.dll
extension=php_pdo_sqlite.dll
extension=php_sqlite.dll
```
My php code follows

```
$database = new SQLiteDatabase('file.db3', 0666, $error);
```
However I recieve the following error
"file is encrypted or is not a database"

I think it is because the database is SQLite3, and PHP only supports upto 2??

How do I go about installing SQLite3 php extension on windows XP IIS? (http://us2.php.net/manual/en/sqlite3.installation.php). I can not find the dll to load.

Thanks in advance


----------

